# Browser tab shows 'Untitled Document'



## Zaine7673 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi,
Recently I have uploaded my website onto the internet but whenever I view it on Firefox, o the tab it shows 'Untitled Document' I was wondering how I can change this to text of my choice. Its very annoying as it appears as 'Untitled Document' on all search engines too.

Please help, any is appreciated.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

```
<title>Untitled Document</title>
```
That's what in your code at the top and what is causing your browser to show "Untitled Document."


----------

